# Help in identifying Eminence 15" speaker?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

I recently acquired a Traynor TS25B amp.
I disassembled and spent two days cleaning 30 years of nicotine and
beer stains (and what I'm sure were puke stains on the side) off of it.
Cleaned the pots with DeOxit.
Still have to deal with the grill.
Great sounding amp. Seems louder than it's 25 watts.

Anyhoo .. just curious if anyone can decipher the numbers on the speaker?
I'm assuming it's a Marsland.

edit; turns out to be an Eminence.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

Found a little bit about it.
Eminence (EIA code 67), 30th week in 1983.
Couldn't find anything about the 7370 .. yet.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

That is cool. The TS series are solid state that Traynor claimed to emulate tube tone. Yours is a bass amp?

I still have a TS-10. It is a cute little rectangular block, that has been through hell and back; or to every raunchy party in South Western Ontario. It still oozes the nicotine odor, despite my best efforts. It sports 3 knobs: Volume, Tone, Master. The cheap 8", 4.9 ohm speaker takes a beating. The only thing missing is a extension speaker input.
The little thing rocks, clean, mean, and extreme! I have often wanted to add the input and be able to switch from internal to external speaker. I am just not sure what I would need for a speaker cab, ohm wise. There is also a headphone input that sound OK.

How does your amp sound? I am curious if it does both guitar and bass in an acceptable manner.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

It's loud! I also have Traynor 1/4 horse that doesn't get this loud.
I had a TS25 guitar amp a few years back that I sold.
From what I remember, it wasn't as loud either.
I'm guessing that the 15" speaker (8 ohm) makes a difference?



Tone Chaser said:


> How does your amp sound? I am curious if it does both guitar and bass in an acceptable manner.


A bass sounds good through it if I don't turn up the gain too much.
Even with the bright switch up.
For guitar, it screams! The 'middle' pot really adds to it.
Like yours, I don't have an external speaker out on this.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a TS 50B hiding in the basement somewhere... Full nicotine smell from the past. I remember that it sounded amazing on bass but did not have enough juice to compensate for a very enthusiastic drummer with open concert drum set at the time...

Humm... might have to dig it out to have a look at it !!!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Your speaker is likely very efficient.

My little TS-10 is loud enough to gig with, like a good Champ style tube amp, in smaller situations. I feel that a good cab, would only make it better.

When I opened up the little amp to service the pots, I had a good laugh. So little electronics, and yet so much sound, built excessively strong to protect a handful of electronics.

I should have gotten rid of this amp long ago, but it always impresses me when I plug into it. I am sure your big brother version shares the same sentiments.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

7370 is Yorkville's own part number. The eminence part number is 67-8330, which would be an in house number for Yorkville's spec.
The 7370 was also used in other things, such as the Group One 2x15 cab rated for 100W, G1-215.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

jb welder said:


> The eminence part number is 67-8330, which would be an in house number for Yorkville's spec.


67-8330 is actually the manufacturer's EIA ID and date code, not a model code.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> 67-8330 is actually the manufacturer's EIA ID and date code, not a model code.


I found that earlier, but, thank you.



laristotle said:


> Found a little bit about it.
> Eminence (EIA code 67), 30th week in 1983.





Tone Chaser said:


> So little electronics, and yet so much sound, built excessively strong to protect a handful of electronics.


Yeah, no kidding, eh!?
I wish my hand was steadier for soldering.
Ah, the amps I'd like to assemble.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I found that earlier, but, thank you.



I was actually just clarifying that for jb welder who thought it was an Eminence part#.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

My little TS-10 has about 10% of the electronics that your TS-25B has; all on a short warped piece of electronic board.

Yours is much more impressive.

Sorry to go off topic. I have not seen any TS series love before. The only ones that I have ever seen in person in the last year, have been very used, and wreak of the old bar life scene.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I found that earlier, but, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My girlfriend has quite shaky hands, but is surprisingly good at soldering. She learned to solder on PCB's and did quite well.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I went exploring in the basement! no more TS50B but I did find an old TS25B that I had no Idea I had !!! Thanks for the info on it ! I would imagine that I have the same eminence 15 speaker in it... Since its a close back, could not verify.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would imagine that I have the same eminence 15 speaker in it... Since its a close back, could not verify.


Unscrew the front grill (4 corners), 4 screws holding the speaker.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> 67-8330 is actually the manufacturer's EIA ID and date code, not a model code.





gtrguy said:


> I was actually just clarifying that for jb welder who thought it was an Eminence part#.


Oops, and thanks, I wasn't paying attention! They would not put their own eminence model number on it as it is proprietary to the OEM. Somewhere Eminence would have had the specs for that Yorkville 7370 part number.
The latest reference I could find to the 7370 in the YS parts cat. showed that 7319 was the sub. It's rated at 200W Program.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Unscrew the front grill (4 corners), 4 screws holding the speaker.


OK... Took the time to dig it out and have a look at it ! Man ! I really did not remember getting this ! 

Here are some pics...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Yours is a '79 (46th week of).
Have you plugged 'er in yet?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Have you plugged 'er in yet?


I dont think I ever even tried it ! Must of been part of a trade or a lot deal I made several years ago and never got around to the amp. I currently dont have the room or time to bring it upstairs to give it a proper jam session due to unfinished renovations but will definitely be on the TO DO list ! 

Cant wait to be finish all my work here and have all my toys in order.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2016)

Finished the final bit of cleaning.
The speaker grill.
I used oxiclean with a brush and rinsed with cool water by squeezing a sponge.
Followed by an immediate water removal using a shop vac.

Before and after.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm guessing here, but I bet that would make a great pedal steel or lap steel amp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't have either, but, I imagine that it would.
Guitar sounds great through it.
As well as a bass.
Surprisingly loud for it's 25 watt rating.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice clean up job !!! mine is grayish elephant so much that its dirty !


----------



## andrewc (Nov 2, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> That is cool. The TS series are solid state that Traynor claimed to emulate tube tone. Yours is a bass amp?
> 
> I still have a TS-10. It is a cute little rectangular block, that has been through hell and back; or to every raunchy party in South Western Ontario. It still oozes the nicotine odor, despite my best efforts. It sports 3 knobs: Volume, Tone, Master. The cheap 8", 4.9 ohm speaker takes a beating. The only thing missing is a extension speaker input.
> The little thing rocks, clean, mean, and extreme! I have often wanted to add the input and be able to switch from internal to external speaker. I am just not sure what I would need for a speaker cab, ohm wise. There is also a headphone input that sound OK.
> ...


I thought I was the only one still using an old TS-10.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I think my TS-10 is from 1973.


----------

